# بحث حول الهندسة القيمية



## Eng-spring (1 يونيو 2007)

هذا البحث جمعته بنفسي حول الهندية القيمية وذكرت في نهايته المراجع المستخدمة وهي متاحة ومفيدة


----------



## waterfirst (3 يونيو 2007)

الزميل العزيز ربيع مخلوف
شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع القيم 

وهل يمكن أن تدلنا على أهم المواقع التي تتحدث عن الهندسة القيمية


----------



## Eng-spring (3 يونيو 2007)

كما هو شائع فموضوع الهندسة القيمية هو اختصاص نادر في عالمنا العربي والكل يعلم أن المكتبة العربية العلمية غالبا ما تكون فقيرة حتى في الاختصاصات الشائعة لذا اذا كنت تريد موقعا عربيا لعل هذا الموقع هو افضلها نسبيا
www.adeng.com.sa
واليك هذا الموقع المتخصص
www.sgve.org


----------



## Eng.Haythem (6 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على الموضوع القيم ايها الزميل العزيز ربيع مخلوف


----------



## essa2000eg (6 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزالك الله خى الكريم كل الخير على هذا البحث الطيب الذى ظهر به مجهودك الكبير وشكرا لك على اتاحة هذه الماده العلمية الهامة جدا والتىتعود بالنفع على بلادنا العربية واتمنى ان نتواصل حيث اننى مهتم جدا بهذا المجال ويمكنك مراسلتى على essa2000eg - yahoo & hotmail


----------



## wdawash (6 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير الموضوع جميل جدا و المعلومات أكثر من رائعة لك مني كل الشكر


----------



## Eng-spring (7 يونيو 2007)

الزميل essa2000eg يسرني التعرف اليك في الحقيقة انا اختصاصي إنشائي وقدمت هذا البحث في مادة الاقتصاد الهندسي ونلت عليه علامة جيدا جدا وشعرت انه قد يهم مهندسي الادارة لذا نشرت الموضوع في منتداكم وشكرا على الاطراء وانا جاهز لاي مساعدة وشكرا لجميع المهتمين


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## engmohamad (23 يونيو 2007)

رائع وشكرا جزيلا:14:


----------



## albiladi (25 يونيو 2007)

thanxs for this nice peice of sweet.


----------



## داليا ابراهيم (26 يونيو 2007)

هل يوجد مدربين او مراكز متخصصة فى مصر فى هذا المجال
رجاء الإفادة


----------



## Eng-spring (28 يونيو 2007)

الى الزميلة داليا علم الهندسة القيمية هو علم حديث جدا منتشر في الولايات المتحدة واوروبا اما في بلداننا فمن النادر وجود مثل هذا الاختصاص على الساحة العملية ولكنه بدأ بالظهور في دول الخليج انا شخصيا افكر مليا بالتخصص به اذا اكملت دراستي بالخارج


----------



## essa2000eg (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخوة الافاضل 
للآسف الشديد ان الهندسة القيمية ان ما زالت غريبة على مصر وعلى معظم بلداننا العربية ما عدا دول الخليج وخاصة السعودية وقى مصر لم يطبق الهندسة القيمية حسب معلوماتى المتواضعة سوى شركة انبى للبترول على مشاريعها الكبرى ومشروع دريم لاند والذى ينفذ الدراسة القيمية شركة كبرى امريكية متخصصة فى هذا المجال والمفارقة الطريفة ان رئيس قسم الهندسة القيمية دكتور مهندس مصرى خريج جامعة الاسكندرية ويعد احد رواد هذا المجال فى العالم واسمحوا لى بنسخ رابط لمناقشة هادئة حول اهمية الهندسة القيمية 

 http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=57893


----------



## Muharib (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا للجهد والبحث


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (7 فبراير 2009)

كل الشكر لاخينا الكريم Eng-spring

على الموضوع المفيد والملف الاكثر افادة


والشكر الى كل من شارك بالموضوع موصول


----------



## anwerbasha (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا للجميع علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Alshahin (7 فبراير 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز على الموضوع وعلى البحث القيم


----------



## فراس طه (9 فبراير 2009)

ارجو المساعدة مشروعي التخرج حول الهندسة القيمية
ارسلو لي كيف استفيد من الملتقى واعضاءه


----------



## medhat ismail (16 فبراير 2009)

*هندسة القيمة*

هندسة القيمة لسنا كعرب فقراء فيها بل لدينا العلماء والمتخصصين والباحثين الحاصلين علي درجة الماجستير والدكتوراه في تطبيقات ومنهجية هندسة القيمة - فقط كل ما نحتاجة لكي نستفيد من هذه الاداه الجيده هو خلق قسم معني بهندسة القيمة داخل كل كيان مؤسسة او مصنع او شركة او قطاع حكومي - والعمل علي تدريب متخذي القرار والاحساس باهمية هذا الموضوع لما له من فوائد كثيرة في تقليل التكاليف وتحسين الجودة او علي الاقل الحفاظ عليها - والعمل تكسير القاعدة بان الجودة مرتبطة بالتكاليف - التحدي هو تقليل التكاليف مع رفع مستوي الجوده وهذا يمكن من خلال هندسة القيمة عن طريق تطبيق النظرة function oriented technique


----------



## eng.ali sabah (6 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا اخي في الحقيقة اني طالب ماجستير في ادارة المشاريع وانا ابحث في تطوير نظام الهندسو القيمية


----------



## mahas (15 مايو 2009)

بصراحة رائعة .............


----------



## aqsh (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على هذا البحث القيم


----------



## mto0912382618 (31 يناير 2010)

الملتقى ممتاز لكل المهندسين,الرجاء شرح طريقة اضافة المواضيع الهندسية للملتقى.
وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه خير الجميع.


----------



## مصطفى أح (1 فبراير 2010)

عزيزي جهودك رائعة بس اذا كانت في حدا بالملتقى من سوريا بدي اعرف شلون بدي احصل على كتب للاخصائين العرب


----------



## مصطفى أح (1 فبراير 2010)

*مساعدة عاجلة*

انا عم اعمل بحث عن هندسة القيمة ومحتاج لأمثلة عن تطبيق فعلي في الدول العربية ويا ريت في مصر والامارات
ولكم جزيل الشكر:15::15::15:


----------



## Eng.IMSE (26 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (11 أبريل 2010)

ملف رائع وبحث جميل .. وسهل جدا ..

جزاك الله الف خير لقد استفدت كثيرا وتكونت لدي فكرة ممتازة عن الهندسة القيمية ..


----------



## عبدالمنعم الجاك (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو تذويدي بالبرامج المستحدمة في تخطيط المشاريع الهندسية 
افادكم الله.


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الف شكر على كل ما هو قيم وطيب قدمته


----------



## m0161805658 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## Jamal (10 يناير 2011)

:63:بارك الله فيك


----------



## jamalhijjawi (4 مايو 2011)

شكرا لك الحمد لله كان الموضوع مفيد جدا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بحث روعة وتجميع ممتاز وموفقك

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس ربيع 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااااااتكم 


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
*​


----------



## عبدالرحمن سامرائي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

بوركت على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافية ويجزاك ربي كل خير اخوي وكل الاخوان


----------



## selkeeti (5 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع ومشكور وياريت اللي عنده بحث او مقترح زي هذا البحث يخبرنا علشان تعم الفائده عالجميع 
ودمتم يا اخوتي ومشكورين


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (4 يناير 2012)

جزااااك الله خيرا كنت ابحث عنه كثيييرا


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (10 يناير 2012)

جهد رائع .. يستحق الشكر
وفقك الله 
وجزاك خيرا 


تحيتي لك​


----------



## flik 1984 (27 يناير 2012)

شكراً


----------



## poirot_arch (28 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (31 ديسمبر 2013)

ملف عظيم ولو إنه عن الهنود القيميون ولكنه: مفيد والله مفيييييييد


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (1 يناير 2014)

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeat


----------

